# My new photography section.



## PeterBraden (Sep 28, 2005)

I've just finished redesigning the photography section of my website.
Please tell me what you think - criticism welcome.
photography.peterbraden.co.uk/ 

Thanks
Peter Braden
--
photography.peterbraden.co.uk/


----------



## PeterBraden (Oct 2, 2005)

no comments whatsoever? Come on, tell me what you think 
 

Thanks


----------



## Gerd (Oct 2, 2005)

just a few quick comments, those subtle dotted line borders arent very attractive in my opinion, and the watermarks seem a bit unnecessary.


----------



## FlashSpeedo (Oct 4, 2005)

I agree on the watermarks. i put mine in the bottom right corner so they aren't so intrusive, but if you're gonna put them in the middle you should make them a little more subtle. 

Your images are fantactic! You really have a lot of great shots. It's a real nice start for the site.


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 4, 2005)

Once again. Excellent images, especially _The Folly_ and _Feathery Falls_.  My only other suggestion woudl be perhaps making the 'thumbnail/preview' images slightly bigger.  I found myself just coasting over each and only clicking on maybe 3 or 4 that looked interesting and ignoring the others because I already had a general 'taste' of what they were like.  Not to certain how difficult it woudl be to change this, but perhaps even a flash animation, where only the certain 'important' section of the photo is the thumbnail, and then it will open up to reveal the whole story to the image?

Other than that :thumbup:


----------



## PeterBraden (Oct 4, 2005)

thanks for the comments. I will try and change some of the things mentioned. I tested everything in firefox so I missed the borders - they only appear in IE and safari I think. I'll take them down tomorrow.

As for the thumbnails, I will try making them bigger. It shouldnt be too hard to do. I don't think I'll be converting to flash though. 

The watermarks are only temporary because I hadnt taken them of some of the photos yet. It might be a week or so before they come of though.

Thanks

Peter


----------



## PeterBraden (Oct 8, 2005)

Ok. I have removed the watermarks and the horrible dotted borders. The only thing I have still to do is to resize the images on the index page. I am going to do this next time I update.

Some things I have planned:

-A forward and backward arrow at the top of the page in the navigation bar,
-When you hover over the images in the index the first few lines of the description will come up(kind of like on these forums)
-Bigger thumbnails in the gallery
-A couple of other invisible tweaks.

If you have any other suggestions please reply to this and tell me. 

Thanks

Peter


----------

